# Acid Liquid Cigar Review - ehhh..not so much



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me start by saying that I am a Drew Estates smoker. I say this to let everyone know that I am not a "natural" cigar snob. I love th Tabak Espec...

Read the full review here: Acid Liquid Cigar Review - ehhh..not so much


----------

